# Where to go



## mntrapper (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok guys I need a little help with where to go hunting.

A couple buddies and me are comming over on Tuesday to hunt for a few days if you guys are going to even let any Minnesotas cross the border. :roll:

Anyways I know I will be a little early for the big migration but it is suppose to warm up again after these bitter temps we have right now. 
I am thinking about going to McIntosh and Dickey Counties to do some of the snow goose hunting.

So what do you guys think about hunting down that way or is there a better county that you would not mind sharing

Thanks alot for any info

Andy


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

No need to be jacka$$ about it. Most people are more than willing to help...we just don't want to be over-run to the point the hunting goes to poop. Too much pressure and these crazy birds are just gonna quit stopping in nd all together.

If i could help you i would...but i haven't seen a bird....if i were you i'd go to south dakota.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Look at the reports and find an area and drive there. If there are no geese drive until you find them.


----------



## mntrapper (Mar 11, 2004)

HEy fishhook

Can not take a joke 

I guess you are a little worked up over the big lawsuit going on right now

I was no way trying to come off as a jackass it was ment to be a light humar joke

Take a breather I know most people are very willing to help out

It was all in the name of humar the little JOKE in the post :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

NO...not worked up at all about the lawsuit....i'm sure it's a big pile of dung thought up by a few people looking for more votes when they run for re-election. What a crock...what is the plan..have the case tried by independent judges?? If it does go through i'm suing minnesota for lack of available viking's tickets.

SO NO, i'm not worked up...just fed up with the sarcasm.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Most people aren't gonna come out and tell you where to hunt. It takes lotsa driving as I'm sure you know. So yeah, put lotsa miles on the ol' picky and I'm sure you'll find some birds.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm headed to SD and I plan on setting up wherever I find the best concentration. There's a good chance I'll be putting on several hundred miles tomorrow...but that's what it takes to get on them. The migration corridor isn't that wide, just start driving until you find them.

Unless there's a MAJOR migration tomorrow you're not going to see much in ND after today's temps. SD is where it's going to be at.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

yep. ive got the same problem as the outa staters and but im not an outa stater! damn! im desperate for a spot quick too otherwise i think i'm gonna snap!


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Getting places to hunt snows in Sodak is relatively easy. Get out and do some door knocking and speak with people. It may take a few tries but you will find someone that will let you hunt. WHATEVER YOU DO BE HONEST WITH YOUR HOSTS. Tell them how many hunters you have and introduce them all. Be clear on where you are permitted to hunt and in what manner you can do it. Don't drive on their fields with anything unless you ask first and receive permission. Close any gate you open and clean up after yourself. If I were headed out this weekend I would go near Souix Falls and start looking there. If you treat people and their property with respect you will find yourself a welcome guest on other occassions. Also as a side note try to spend your money in town when eating and shopping. Let them know you are a hunter that is the reason you are there. By supporting their economy you help them year round. Represent your self well and remember you are representing the rest of us who come after you and knock on that farmhouse door or patronize that business.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

well put waterfowlerguy


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Thank You. I have always felt it is not a matter of where you are from or where you are going, It's how you behave while you are there. That is where you prove yourself. Being a "resident" of one place or another doesn't make you a better sportsman. It's just an adress to send a game violation tag to when you behave like a jaska$$! Don't be a jacka$$ and your adress won't matter on so many levels. Also as a side note to the inexperienced spring hunters. Fields which are damp in the morning can be soup by lunch time. I'm still cleaning Sodak from places it was never meant to be. LOL. Good luck out there people and be safe!


----------

